# Do Contractors Still Use Graph Pads?



## Designsn28 (Jun 28, 2015)

This is a simple graph pad, I was wondering if every one has gone digital or do some this use these contractor graph pads?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

I use them when I have them. Some suppliers provide them free.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

I don't use them, but a couple of my subcontractors have their takeoff/quote sheet with graph in the middle to sketch out the building layout.


----------



## 20 and Out (Apr 11, 2010)

Sure


----------



## SavannahReno (Aug 18, 2015)

Use them all the time. I am sure someday that all those apps and stuff out there will replace someday...but that day isn't here yet!

Nothing faster that making the drawings on graph paper then transferring them on a real computer later.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I use them a lot as well.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I used one to layout a master bath just the other day. I have not had much luck with digital versions, but then again, I have not put in the time either.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Blank paper or CAD.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

I get pads sort of like that from my lumberyard, I use them a lot.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

This is what I use on every job.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Personalized is a nice idea Rob.

I use them but I find myself transferring my notes to sketch up most of the time these days.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tom M said:


> Personalized is a nice idea Rob.
> 
> I use them but I find myself transferring my notes to sketch up most of the time these days.


I use Sketchup. When I get a change I will post my progression on my client files. It's not perfect but maybe it will help someone starting out.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Blank paper with an engineers ruler and a 45/45/90 and 30/60/90 triangle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

I use them all the time,but I'M a dinosaur and do not use a computer for drawing.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

Grid paper and a scale ruler.....has worked forever and for me is faster then sketch-up. I also find that i catch things when I scale them out on paper that I would miss on an app or program.


----------



## Plans by Marcy (May 12, 2016)

*Graph pads are a must*

Graph pads are the way to go when brainstorming, or recording quick ideas. I use them all of the time. :thumbup:


----------



## TSIServicessLLC (Aug 24, 2016)

no lol we should have have tablets or surface pros by now.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

All the time to sketch out layouts:thumbsup:


----------



## CharlieDelta (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm yet to have anything personalized (though I like the idea a lot) but I use graph pads all the time as well.


----------



## OknickYo (Feb 11, 2017)

On top of being a contractor my family owns and operates a print shop.. customized everything paper is kind of a huge first day impression and then digital on a more your getting the job let's tweak the designs!


----------

